
Dropbox DMCA takedown in personal folders - sashagim
https://twitter.com/darrellwhitelaw/statuses/450096476060794880
======
yaur
And after looking through a good portion of the thread it appears that the
story is: 1) He was storing copyrighted material 2) When you create a share
link for a file it checks its hash against a blacklist provided by copyright
holders 3) The check failed and he received a message that he couldn't share
the file do to a take down request, assumedly on someone else's link to the
same content.

Don't really think there is much to see here except people getting worked up
over a poorly communicated situation.

